# Does anyone own a Bobcat Toolcat?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Neighbor has one, likes it other than the fact it's worthless in mud or snow according to him.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm looking at trying one out with a 90" finish mower. Pretty sure i Just picked up a large mowing contract from a planned unit development on which I cut 14 acres of hay. As you can imagine, they won't allow a farm tractor with finish mower. Too rough on ground. 
Found used toolcat. Thought it would be great for moving bales around, bush hogging, too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I'm looking at trying one out with a 90" finish mower. Pretty sure i Just picked up a large mowing contract from a planned unit development on which I cut 14 acres of hay. As you can imagine, they won't allow a farm tractor with finish mower. Too rough on ground.
> Found used toolcat. Thought it would be great for moving bales around, bush hogging, too.


Something tells me it won't move bales around.....may be too light in the rear end?


----------



## GuyNo2 (Sep 4, 2013)

Did a test of one for a magazine about 10 or 12 years ago. Yes, it will lift a round bale. No, I wouldn't let just anyone do it, and I didn't feel all that comfortable the whole time. Hoist a decent third-crop alfalfa bale and there would be some daylight under the rear wheels. The lift height wasn't high enough to get into my TMR, so it wasn't a great fit to replace a skid loader.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I know guys who feed the bale wrapper with one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

GuyNo2 said:


> Did a test of one for a magazine about 10 or 12 years ago. Yes, it will lift a round bale. No, I wouldn't let just anyone do it, and I didn't feel all that comfortable the whole time. Hoist a decent third-crop alfalfa bale and there would be some daylight under the rear wheels. The lift height wasn't high enough to get into my TMR, so it wasn't a great fit to replace a skid loader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, they have greatly updated the toolcat Since 10 years ago. Lift capacity I thought was 1,400 at the pivot pins. My bales are only 900lbs. 
The one I tried had excellent lift strengthon front and hi flow hydraulics. 
Newer model has optional bigger tires, too. 
Want something that has side by side AC cab, enough lift for my round bales and the ability to mow a lot of less than perfect lawn quickly. 
Otherwise I'd do a regular AC cab skid steer with high flow and buy a finish mower for it.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> To be fair, they have greatly updated the toolcat Since 10 years ago. Lift capacity I thought was 1,400 at the pivot pins. My bales are only 900lbs.
> The one I tried had excellent lift strengthon front and hi flow hydraulics.
> Newer model has optional bigger tires, too.
> Want something that has side by side AC cab, enough lift for my round bales and the ability to mow a lot of less than perfect lawn quickly.
> Otherwise I'd do a regular AC cab skid steer with high flow and buy a finish mower for it.


If thats the case, buy a skidloader and something like a polaris ranger. I see your thinking but I think this will end a lot better with a skid loader.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Tested one awhile back, it was interesteing, but ultimately didn't get it. I look at it as a jack of all trades machine. It can perform a lot of the tasks of a skid steer, but not nearly as well and not as handy/nimble or have the load capacity. It can function as a load hauler in place of a small pick-up or utility vehicle, but not as well.

If you only had the budget to buy one machine to do it all, this would be a way to go. If you can afford to do a used skid steer and utility vehicle (assuming you need the utility vehicle aspect) then I would go that route first.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet the turning radius and maneuverability is awful.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I bet the turning radius and maneuverability is awful.....


It has 4 wheel steer and crab steering, so its actually pretty impressive.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmd said:


> If thats the case, buy a skidloader and something like a polaris ranger. I see your thinking but I think this will end a lot better with a skid loader.


I have No need for Polaris ranger (although I know they're fun)
I was weighing toolcat versus a skid steer and a big ass zero turn. For used pieces, price comes out about the same. 
Used toolcat with 90" mower is $33,000
Good Used akid steer with AC cab is $20,000. big ass zero turn with big mower is $10,000.
However I don't get the side by side feature and the small pickup bed feature. Plus it's only one machine, one transmission, one set of tires to replace, etc.

2 biggest jobs would be mowing kind of "rough" big lawns, moving bales, maybe snowplow. 
Another plus is its nice for plowing snow and I can run a salt spreader off it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Just for fun compare the Toolcat to a Bobcat A300 or A770. Both are skidsteer looking models that have the ability to 4 wheel steer or steer as a conventional skid steer. Search on youtube to see them in action. Cool, but complicated.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Just for fun compare the Toolcat to a Bobcat A300 or A770. Both are skidsteer looking models that have the ability to 4 wheel steer or steer as a conventional skid steer. Search on youtube to see them in action. Cool, but complicated.


Yes and they will push the same bobcat 90" finish mower buti think they will tear up a lawn real bad. Plus I don't get the side by side feature or the dump bed. 
I don't doubt the power and toughness of a skid steer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Saw the vids....impressive machine...watching it in action, it seems a bit light in the ass end, may be good to move bales around but loading/unloading maybe.....or add ballast to the rear bed....cool looking machines tho....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The bed has more capacity than a half ton pickup, or so the literature says. 
Shouldn't be tough to put weight in the bed.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

JD3430- A *b*obcat A300 is the 4 wheel steer model.The wheels pivot and you can turn right around with out tearing things up. I have run one on a limited basis and they do work. Ran it in a stone drivewa and it didnt mess the stones up one bit.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Toolcat is a bit heavy for a lawn mower isn't it? Similar to a compact tractor? They are popular with fencing contractors here.

Local golf course mows with compact tractors on big galaxy turf tires with the loaders still on, another local guy has all the mowing contractor for soccer fields etc and just bought a set of turf tires/rims for his 100 hp cih maxxum, I think they came from a turf farm. Looks like a giant lawnmower.

Would they let your 7040 on there with big turfs and the loader dropped?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You wouldn't get the other uses out of it, but I bet a diesel zero turn and a 72" deck would run circles around the toolcat and 90" finish mower.

Bad Boyz has a 35hp 4 cylinder Cat in their latest one, 72" deck.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Toolcat is a bit heavy for a lawn mower isn't it? Similar to a compact tractor? They are popular with fencing contractors here.
> 
> Local golf course mows with compact tractors on big galaxy turf tires with the loaders still on, another local guy has all the mowing contractor for soccer fields etc and just bought a set of turf tires/rims for his 100 hp cih maxxum, I think they came from a turf farm. Looks like a giant lawnmower.
> 
> Would they let your 7040 on there with big turfs and the loader dropped?


I can't realistically change my m7040 to turfs. Need it for farming. I'm not doing golf course grade mowing. I would call them rough lawns.
Would love to do a zero turn, but at my age, mowing 20-30 acres on an open station is no longer my idea of a good time. Want to be inside in the AC. Like the side by side for training and roomy cab purposes.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> You wouldn't get the other uses out of it, but I bet a diesel zero turn and a 72" deck would run circles around the toolcat and 90" finish mower.
> 
> Bad Boyz has a 35hp 4 cylinder Cat in their latest one, 72" deck.


Don't want to be outside in the elements of hot sun for mowing and freezing cold for plowing. Not in my area anymore. If it was just my driveway and a field out back, then it'd be overkill. I'm talking about a planned unit development with roads, several driveways of plowing. In summer at least 15 acres of rough grass, some finish lawns. 
Then there's moving hay. 
In my particular situation, I can fit a toolcat in my low clearance barn, but not a farm tractor. Great for moving 2 layers of round bales. 
Also have plans for post hole auger for fences, pine tree holes, etc.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I really think you should look into the all wheel steer bobcats. I dont remember all the model numbers. I think that would fit the ticket...The tool cat might be ok for you for moving bales in and out of bales on the level and dry but for us guys that feed livestock, have mud and manure and have hills etc the skidsteer will work circles around a toolcat.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

JD, I used to mow lawns with my Ford 3910 with ag R-1 tires & Land Pride 3590 AT finish mower, never had a problem with the tires bothering the sod/grass. HTH, Dave


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> I really think you should look into the all wheel steer bobcats. I dont remember all the model numbers. I think that would fit the ticket...The tool cat might be ok for you for moving bales in and out of bales on the level and dry but for us guys that feed livestock, have mud and manure and have hills etc the skidsteer will work circles around a toolcat.


No doubt the skid steer will out-skid steer the toolcat, but the toolcat has the bed for salt spreader and a much faster to speed to get from one place to the other. 
I also need a side by side.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Jd there is 4 people in this topic that know anything about the toolcat, aawhite got some good advice,an sounds like u have done your homework, so go for it an let us know how it works out!


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there enough room to maneuver something like this...
http://m.tractorhouse.com/ListingDetail/Index?listingId=8564503&categoryId=1134


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> Jd there is 4 people in this topic that know anything about the toolcat, aawhite got some good advice,an sounds like u have done your homework, so go for it an let us know how it works out!


I was just hoping to keep the topic alive until someone who actually owned one could jump in. I didnt think anyone here had one, but figured what the heck...
Thanks for all the comments


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ANewman said:


> Is there enough room to maneuver something like this...
> http://m.tractorhouse.com/ListingDetail/Index?listingId=8564503&categoryId=1134


No, not enough room. Too many tight spots and my smaller tractors' AG tires would get me fired day 1 from the mowing job.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would like to demo one sometime.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Why not get the skid steer and ZTR and pay your helper to be out in the sun while you're out making hay?  You did say you had an occasional employee, right?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Me too CRE10!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CRE10 said:


> I would like to demo one sometime.


Doing it next week. 
Doosan bought out Bobcat  they switched from a Kubota diesel to Doosan. No biggie because I'm probably buying a used one.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Doosan bought Bobcat??? I would have throught Bobcat was bigger than Doosan. They get rid of the kubotas and they are gunna piss a lot of people off....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Doosan or daedong?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Doosan
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/doosan-buying-ingersoll-unit-for-49-billion


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Doing it next week.
> Doosan bought out Bobcat  they switched from a Kubota diesel to Doosan. No biggie because I'm probably buying a used one.


Smart decision, all the advice in the world is not good as demo and seeing for yourself how it will fit your operation.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> No, not enough room. Too many tight spots and my smaller tractors' AG tires would get me fired day 1 from the mowing job.


I like the toolcat idea, may be a good fit for your operation. Would it make sense to buy a set of turf tires and rims for your smaller tractor and just change them out for the summer? Sounds like you have the perfect mowing tractor already.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

carcajou said:


> I like the toolcat idea, may be a good fit for your operation. Would it make sense to buy a set of turf tires and rims for your smaller tractor and just change them out for the summer? Sounds like you have the perfect mowing tractor already.


I struggled with the same thought, but how would I do farming work like bush hogging and pulling rake/Tedder with turfs? Little traction and lots of flat tires.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Rake / tedder is no trouble with turf's, bushhogging... not sure. The turfs are somewhat flat resistant. On the plus side they work better in snow/ice than ag tires.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not buying a whole set of turfs and swapping off and on. 
Besides, my rear AG tires are big enough to injure when taken off/on. 
It's just not practical.


----------



## BlackOnyx (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a toolcat and love it. It's become an essential piece of farm equipment. I also have a big Kubota Track Steer for heavy duty work but the toolcat is my goto machine. Mine is new still has under 100 hours.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BlackOnyx said:


> I have a toolcat and love it. It's become an essential piece of farm equipment. I also have a big Kubota Track Steer for heavy duty work but the toolcat is my goto machine. Mine is new still has under 100 hours.


Can I ask you to rate it for the following:
Moving 900lb round bales including taking out of barn and loading onto flatbed and real important, can it load a bale into a 6' high RB feeder.
Do you finish mow with it? If so, how good.
Do you bush hog with it? If so, how good? 
Snow removal? If so how good?
Thanks.


----------



## BlackOnyx (Mar 7, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Can I ask you to rate it for the following:
> Moving 900lb round bales including taking out of barn and loading onto flatbed and real important, can it load a bale into a 6' high RB feeder.
> Do you finish mow with it? If so, how good.
> Do you bush hog with it? If so, how good?
> ...


----------



## toolcatuser (Oct 17, 2014)

We own a toolcat in Australia which we purchased primarily to move hay but now use it for so much more. We have a combination hay spike/ pallet fork and use it to unload 5ft round bales off trucks and stack them 2 high in shed. We then use it to load them onto our 4ft high ute. Has advantages in the shed as the 4 wheel steer allows you to stack hay in tight spots. The toolcat handles to heavy bales well even when they are wet. We also have an 4 in 1 bucket, posthole auger and trencher which are all used regularly. It's great for clearing up fallen wood with the bucket. We don't have snow here so can't comment on the plows and blower and unfortunately we haven't purchased the mower yet but from what I've seen they would be very useful.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Did you ever get a toolcat


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> Did you ever get a toolcat


No, I decided to replace my batwing mower and I hope to be upgrading my Kubota M7040 to a 9540 or maybe a Deere 5101.
Would like to own a toolcat one day. A week ago, I saw a guy trailering one down the road. At the next red light, I talked to him for a few seconds. I asked him how he liked it and he said he loved it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Whats a 7040 worth on trade down there? Was looking at what to do with my L5030 and it came from the US as a dealer trade in.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Low 30's on a retail sale. Probably High 20's as a trade in.


----------

